# XP: Can ping server but can't access



## AdrianUK (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello,

There is a server in my shared student house. The server is using FreeNAS and there are 3 other people that can connect to it succesfully using Mac OS/X, Ubuntu and Win 7 respectively. I have win XP SP3, and when I click on "*network places" *and* "view workgroup computers"*, I can see the shared server called "*Nas*". Within the server there is a shared folder called "Movies" however when I click on the server name to access this shared folder(s), I get the following message:

"_*\\Nas*__* is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions.*_

_*The network path was not found."*_

I can ping the server succesfully and I can access the freeNas webgui quite freely but for some reason I just can not view the shared folder yet everyone else can. The Win 7 user also has shared folders on his pc that are also visible in the workgroup but its the same story - I get the same message when I try to click on it to view the shared folder(s).

I have tried disabling windows firewall and avast antivirus with no change. I have tried connecting through wired and wireless, no change. I have 'messed' around with the Netbios TCP/IP properties / DHCP enabled and Netbios enabled, (_although to be honest I don't know too much about this stuff_) No change. I have checked that the computer browser services and other relevant services are running and I have checked that there are no browser conflicts. My workgroup is the same as everybody elses - hence why I can see the server. The server is configured to allow anonymous access so everyone should be able to connect but why can't I? It's very frustrating.

Any help with this is much appreciated


----------



## AdrianUK (Nov 7, 2010)

Ok I've fixed it. The problem was address resolution.

The node type shown in cmd>ipconfig/all was "Peer to Peer". I changed this to "Broadcast" and it works fine now. There is also a microsoft fix for this... http://support.microsoft.com/kb/903267/ if anyone else is having similar problems.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for posting the fix.


----------

